# bone marrow knife?



## El Pescador (Dec 8, 2011)

so I got a call out of the blue from a buddy of mine who wanted to know what if there is a knife for pulling roasted bone marrow...anybody know? he's tried a sharpened/narrowed spoon and an oyster knife.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 8, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> so I got a call out of the blue from a buddy of mine who wanted to know what if there is a knife for pulling roasted bone marrow...anybody know? he's tried a sharpened/narrowed spoon and an oyster knife.


 i was going to post a picture, but for some reason I am not allowed to post attachments to this thread. t o answer your question, there isn't a marrow knife per se, it's more of a really narrow spoon with a tiny two pronged fork at the end. go to the jbprince site and type in marrow fork and they will give you for or five options at reasonable prices.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 8, 2011)

He's used th marrow spork and wanted to see if there was something else out there. He makes a ton of marrow butter.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 8, 2011)

not really much else out there.


----------



## tkern (Dec 8, 2011)

If Ealy is on a "making random kitchen utensil into damascus" kick, there could be a marrow knife...


----------



## steeley (Dec 9, 2011)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------

